# Boar loin, photo essay



## bradger (May 20, 2020)




----------



## TNJAKE (May 20, 2020)

Looks tasty brad


----------



## sawhorseray (May 20, 2020)

Those look like what we called the "hog tenders", cut from the inside of the rib cavity after the hog was gutted, get about a pound of meat from a 300lb boar. We'd marinate them in teriyaki at 90 seconds a side over red hot coals, best part of the pig, a real delicacy. RAY


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 20, 2020)

Looks tasty Brad


----------



## bradger (May 20, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Those look like what we called the "hog tenders", cut from the inside of the rib cavity after the hog was gutted, get about a pound of meat


they were about a pound,for both.  probably was cut from there.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 20, 2020)

They are kind of weird in a way. It's not an organ, yet it's meat that isn't attached to a bone, it's taken out by cutting around a layer of skin on the inside of the rib cavity. Don't overcook them, they're just about fork tender, and delicious! We always wondered what they'd sell for, if they could even be bought. I whacked right about 70 wild hogs in my hunting career, my partner about 50. Not every wild hog had tenders, the ones that did, they were on a dinner plate that night. RAY


----------

